# Neat Old Trailer



## akjimny (Oct 22, 2011)

"Twas out for a scoot on my bike today and saw an old Silver Streak travel trailer for sale.  I will have to stop by and investigate further.  Where are the boys from "American Pickers" when you need them?


----------



## tvman44 (Oct 22, 2011)

Then you could bring it to American Restoration and let Rick restore it for you.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 29, 2011)

Those were great RVs in their day. We had friends who used one of them for more than 20 years.


----------

